# Please Review Unscramble - A Game Developed By Navneet Singh Ji & Co



## Admin (Jul 24, 2005)

Haanji,

Our very own, Navneet Singh's Company has developed a cute little new game and we need testers to test the product.

We would like to invite everybody to check out the product. You can download the game as follows:


Goto --> http://www.geocities.com/ingenweb/ 
Download version v1.10 of UNSCRAMBLE   
Game Audio can now be configured through the CONFIGURE menu   
Game can be configured to run in a Window on the desktop instead of running on full screen (supported resolution in both modes: 800x600)   
If the game fails to start then it creates an error log, named, "gem_log.txt" in the folder that contains the executable. Please e-mail this log to navneets@gmail.com or ingensoft@gmail.com to help us find a solution   
Download zip-unscramble1-1.tmp. Rename this to zip-unscramble1-1.exe. Execute this. Provide a destination folder and Install. Execute Unscramble.exe to start game!  Enjoy !!

(Minimum Requirements: 32-bit Windows Operating System and DirectX 8.1)
Please test the game for all the bugs and errors and submit your review under this thread.

Best Regards


----------

